# Πώς κλίνεται ο αρχιτέκτων;



## maniac (Jan 23, 2014)

Καλησπέρα.
Συχνά -λόγω επαγγέλματος- αντιμετωπίζω αυτό το θέμα με την λέξη αρχιτέκτων.
Ειδικά στη γενική του θηλυκού, το "της αρχιτεκτόνισσας" π.χ. μου φαίνεται αντιαισθητικό, ειδικά γραπτώς.
Για παράδειγμα, να γράψω σε πρόσκληση "διάλεξη της αρχιτεκτόνισσας τάδε" μου φαίνεται πολύ άκομψο.
Της αρχιτέκτονος πάλι, μου ακούγεται παλιομοδίτικο.
Στην ονομαστική χρησιμοποιώ το "αρχιτέκτων" και τελειώνω. Στη γενική όμως;
Υπάρχει λύση ή θα πρέπει ν' αλλάξω φύλο;:s


----------



## Earion (Jan 23, 2014)

Όχι, δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις φύλο.  Μπορείς απλά να σταθείς μπροστά στον καθρέφτη και να πεις εφτακόσιες εβδομήντα εφτά φορές: «η αρχιτεκτόνισσα, της αρχιτεκτόνισσας».

Στα σοβαρά τώρα: Δεν είναι δείγμα συνεπούς γλωσσικά ύφους να επιλέγουμε μια από το ένα καλάθι και μια από το άλλο. Ή η αρχιτέκτων, της αρχιτέκτονος, ή η αρχιτεκτόνισσα, της αρχιτεκτόνισσας.


----------



## maniac (Jan 23, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, μάλλον θα διαλέξω το "αρχιτέκτονος" που προσδίδει και κάποιο κύρος! 
Αυτό με τον καθρέφτη λέω να το αποφύγω.


----------

